# The Means Test..Can anyone explain it to me!!



## Condor (12 Jan 2010)

I am currently claiming full Jobseekers Allowance after finishing my benefit and am discussing with my partner the possibility of living together.

She works and has a rough salary of €19,000 a year.I assume that if we move in together I will be newly assessed after notifying the SW, as cohabiting and will both be means tested for my JA payment.

I have no savings or any other source of capital or income nor does she.Could anyone give me a rough ball park figure of what I could be expecting?Would it be a drastic dip in payment or a slight pinch?

Any help on this would be greatly appreciated, how sad it is that I have to plan over pennies but I do..

I just can't figure out the means test formula so I just hope someone out there can.


----------



## gipimann (12 Jan 2010)

Here's the link to how the income will be assessed.

 Work and JA 

1.  Calculate your partner's weekly assessable earnings (gross pay less PRSI, Superannuation, Union dues, PRSA, AVCs).     This gives amount A.
2.   From amount A, subtract €20 per day for each day she works, up to a maximum of €60 euro.  This gives amount B. 
3.   Calculate 60% of amount B.   The result is your weekly means.

If the means are higher than the weekly rate of JA for yourself and your partner (currently €326.10) then you won't qualify for any JA.
If the means are less than the weekly rate of JA, then you should receive the difference between the means and the weekly rate of JA.

Remember that if you move in with your partner, then you can claim for her as a qualified adult on your claim.


----------



## Condor (12 Jan 2010)

Thanks gipimann. Much obliged for that.I think I have sorted it out but one more thing. I don't understand what is meant by "qualified adult" Do they also have to be unemployed or earning very little for me to be able to claim her as one?


----------



## gipimann (12 Jan 2010)

Have a look at this link which explains Qualified Adult.

 Qualified Adult 

It says in the page I've linked to that if your partner earns more than €280 pw you can't claim for them - this was amended in Sep 2007, earnings are now assessed as outlined in my earlier post.


----------



## Condor (12 Jan 2010)

Cheers for that.Got it now..It makes sense.I think I had navigated to far into the welfare.ie site to find any actual current info on this.

Thanks again.


----------

